# AF Midnight Frost (Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse son) on the pic's!!!



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Lilbeginners!!

As it has been a long time I've been away from here but as the new year is started I was thinking to spam our stallion who has been admidded in Belgium with a 1st premium.

Hope you all can enjoy the pictures of our Grey stallion !

With his handler as I broke my arm 2 weeks before the license show.
































Thank's for watching!!


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 10, 2012)

WHAT A HANDSOME BOY!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations! What an honor for your handsome boy!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations, you must be over the moon. He is gorgeous


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

:yeah CONGATULATIONS 



 :yeah hes gorgeous 



 thanks for sharing


----------



## Wings (Jan 10, 2012)

Well done!

I love his face marking, it's like a splash of colour amongst all that lovely grey


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 11, 2012)

just stunning



:wub


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 11, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!








Many congratulations on a brilliant win.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jan 11, 2012)

Love that third photo



Congratulations!


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice comments on our boy!

I tested him for the Splash gen because he has blue in his eye and the face marking offcourse but he's LWO negative.

We are very proud, here in Europe we have almost none grey miniature horses and I find it an intersting color to show.


----------



## Bizekl (Jan 14, 2012)

Fabulous! Congrats!


----------

